# Who do we want @3 so badly?



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

ford says we "covet" the #3 pick..what do we have to get it done and who could we possibly want..OJ Mayo would have been a huge smokescreen.
I posted this here since everyone seems to have forgotten about the draft thread.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Probably not Mayo since KP sort of stated he doesn't want him. There's so many rumors out there that who knows what anyone is going to do.. it's tough to believe who wants what.. unless KP is convinced that Miami will not draft Rose or Beasley.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok so imagine this. The other day KP mentions that he knows the #2 pick is being traded for sure. How could KP know this, most GM's wouldn't tell him that right? Except for maybe Sam Presti who was his compadre in San Antonio and they are good freinds. So say he learns Seattle is moving up to the #2, and they are going to take Mayo. Well that would mean Beasley would slip to #3.....


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah, it would have to be for Beasley. Either we trade for the third and then swap with Miami, or someone else trades for the #2 pick and we take Beasley at 3. Either way, the target would have to be Beasley. The question is, would Beasley fit in our lineup? Can he play the 3?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Probably to try and move up to #2 and get Beasley, but maybe its to go after Bayless?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The funny thing is, if the Blazers can move up without giving up the #13, they may get somebody to slide where they want them there if they are only a spot out.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

hasoos said:


> The funny thing is, if the Blazers can move up without giving up the #13, they may get somebody to slide where they want them there if they are only a spot out.


That may be possible, but we already have Oden and Rudy coming in next year. We really need some veteran help. Let's say we hypothetically move up into the top 5, would you really want 4 rookies coming in next year?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Well Riley reportedly isn't a fan of Beasley, but he WON'T slip...someone will give him value to move up. The issue is if they can still get Mayo and other talent by trading down.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I think that if the rumors are true that we covet #3 then it must be to be part of something bigger as opposed to a player for us. Team A has told KP that "you get us #3 and we'll trade you player X". Most likely a recent highly thought of rookie or someone with 2-3 years experience.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

talman said:


> I think that if the rumors are true that we covet #3 then it must be to be part of something bigger as opposed to a player for us. Team A has told KP that "you get us #3 and we'll trade you player X". Most likely a recent highly thought of rookie or someone with 2-3 years experience.


I absolutely agree this would be the goal if we are REALLY that keen on getting the third pick. If we somehow managed to swindle (yes I said swindle) Beasley and he was part of some larger trade package I shudder to think who the blazers actually have their eye on -- a truly elite PG from somewhere?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

The only way it could be available is if the T-wolves know that neither Mayo nor Beasley want to play there. Or, the didn't learn from Sam Bowie and are committed to get a center at any cost. 

I think they are just fishing, but the pick is available, and if the Wolves want anything it is young talent. Portland has young talent. 

I haven't heard this discussed, but I would think Joel wouldn't mind heading toward home, and the Wolves need a center. They could also use a PG (Jack?). 

I don't know if this would do it, but Joel+Jack+#13 for Walker(cut)+#3 would work. Adding in Webster also works.

Effectively it would be like Joel+Jack+Webster+#13 for #3. Wouldn't that be enough? Too much?

KP has repeatedly stated that there are only two stars in this draft. If he could get one of them without giving up a core player, would he?

Beasley is essentially the same height as LeBron and Richard Jefferson, and weighs somewhere between them. He can handle the ball and shoot the three. I don't see why he couldn't play the three. You could also run a Aldridge-Beasley-Roy-Rudy-Blake lineup to go smaller.

The main reason I don't think this will happen is that it would be a lot of change in a short time with Rudy and Oden still coming. I think KP wants to see how all the pieces fit before he makes changes.

The reason I think this could happen is that KP goes for the talent (as long as character isn't an issue). He pulled out Roy, Aldridge, Rudy and Oden from the past couple years. It would be like his crowning achievement if he could figure out a way to get Beasley without giving up much. If he turned Telfair into Roy, then he has a chance to turn some existing combination into Beasley.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Reep said:


> The only way it could be available is if the T-wolves know that neither Mayo nor Beasley want to play there. Or, the didn't learn from Sam Bowie and are committed to get a center at any cost.
> 
> I think they are just fishing, but the pick is available, and if the Wolves want anything it is young talent. Portland has young talent.
> 
> ...


While I think KP is wary of breaking up the chemistry we developed last season, I also think he realizes that we're still a ways from competing for a championship, so he will be looking to add one or two more pieces to help build our core.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Wanting the #3 is all well and good, but how do u realistically expect to get it when it's obvious Roy, Aldridge and Oden aren't going anywhere? 

Kudos to Pritchard if he can get it done, but i just don't think they have the pieces Minnesota (or Seattle) would want.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

bmac said:


> Kudos to Pritchard if he can get it done, but i just don't think they have the pieces Minnesota (or Seattle) would want.


I bet the Wolves would look long and hard at a deal if we gave them some salary cap relief. If we traded them Raef's contract for some bad ones like Jaric and Buckner, they get cap space one year earlier. Throw in TO and #13 pick and they might bite.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> I bet the Wolves would look long and hard at a deal if we gave them some salary cap relief. If we traded them Raef's contract for some bad ones like Jaric and Buckner, they get cap space one year earlier. Throw in TO and #13 pick and they might bite.


Isn't Walker there too? ($8M/year for 4 years)


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

bmac said:


> Wanting the #3 is all well and good, but how do u realistically expect to get it when it's obvious Roy, Aldridge and Oden aren't going anywhere?
> 
> Kudos to Pritchard if he can get it done, but i just don't think they have the pieces Minnesota (or Seattle) would want.


The biggest problem is that Minnesota could just do the trade themselves. Beasley doesn't appear to have any problem playing there:



> "Chicago, Miami, Minnesota, Seattle, all great teams, all in good cities, all have got good coaches and good players around," said Beasley


It's hard to see them letting that pick go. But, they are clearly listening to offers.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

craigehlo said:


> I bet the Wolves would look long and hard at a deal if we gave them some salary cap relief. If we traded them Raef's contract for some bad ones like Jaric and Buckner, they get cap space one year earlier. Throw in TO and #13 pick and they might bite.


I don't think KP is willing to take on bad contracts at this time.. even if the No. 3 pick is there. I think we would rather have the cap flexibility and go after that FA in '09.
But who knows what KP is thinking.. I have no idea what we're going to do.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Reep said:


> Isn't Walker there too? ($8M/year for 4 years)


Team option. Something tells me they won't be picking that one up.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> flexibility and go after that FA in '09.


I keep looking at the FA listing for 09 and I don't see any players worth rolling the dice on. There's mostly old vet players like AI, Kidd and KG. The young talent is going to be locked up by their teams early (CP3, DWill). 2010 is the marquee free agent class, and we'll be missing out. 

Major talent is 90% of the acquired via trades, not free agency. We need to use Raef's deal this season to plus the PG or SF hole if we can.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Reep said:


> The biggest problem is that Minnesota could just do the trade themselves. Beasley doesn't appear to have any problem playing there:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to see them letting that pick go.  But, they are clearly listening to offers.


I think there's been reports that Minnesota wants young talent (I.E. guys like Outlaw).


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

craigehlo said:


> I bet the Wolves would look long and hard at a deal if we gave them some salary cap relief. If we traded them Raef's contract for some bad ones like Jaric and Buckner, they get cap space one year earlier. Throw in TO and #13 pick and they might bite.


Good point actually, i completely forgot about Raef.



craigehlo said:


> I keep looking at the FA listing for 09 and I don't see any players worth rolling the dice on. There's mostly old vet players like AI, Kidd and KG. The young talent is going to be locked up by their teams early (CP3, DWill). 2010 is the marquee free agent class, and we'll be missing out.
> 
> Major talent is 90% of the acquired via trades, not free agency. We need to use Raef's deal this season to plus the PG or SF hole if we can.


Exactly. CP3 or Deron would be perfect but their teams aren't exactly struggling. If they were in a worse situation i could see them jumping, but not as it currently stands. If u can get a chance to grab a Beasley or Mayo u should be all over it.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

If we got Beasley, Laker fans would start sobbing...
Actually, I think we have enough leaders on the team to handle Beasley's personality. With Roy's leadership and LMA/Outlaw's Gym-rat-ness, I think that Beasley could be influenced to be a harder worker. 

If we did the aforementioned trade, I'd want to either pick up a backup center or trade our 2nd rounders to pick up Robin Lopez as I think he'd be a good backup C.

Now,the thing is, we'd be incredibly young, but unbelievably talented. With a coach like Nate who preaches Teamwork and Defense, we could have something really special. Let that group play together for a few years and behold the dominance. Also, to keep everyone, we'd have to go WAY into luxury tax territory, but MAN, we'd be a hard team to defend.

With a lineup of ?/Roy/Beasley/LMA/Oden, we'd have great size and quickness at at least 4 positions and each player is too good for single coverage. With Roy and Beasley at least respectable from 3 and LMA floating around the freethrow line, our spacing would still be OK (especially with a Steve Blake like PG who can hit the 3). 

Even with Rudy and Roy at the PG/SG we'd have enough ball handling, shooting, scoring, and rebounding. Even if both Rudy and Beasley were "matador" defenders one-on-one, we could play a junk zone with Oden in the middle. Rudy and Beasley both have good length and could cover a lot of ground.

In a scheme like that, a quick PG would have to deal with the length of Rudy, Roy, or Beasley on the perimeter, and then get by Aldridge in the high/mid post and then Oden deep in the paint. I think even Chris Paul would have trouble with that.

And again, how would anyone guard us?


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> I don't think KP is willing to take on bad contracts at this time.. even if the No. 3 pick is there. I think we would rather have the cap flexibility and go after that FA in '09.
> But who knows what KP is thinking.. I have no idea what we're going to do.


If Beasley can be traded for from 3, you most assuredly take on bad contracts.

Who in '09 FA is an upgrade of Beasley or even Mayo? (go ahead, tell me how unproven they are).


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

HurraKane212 said:


> If Beasley can be traded for from 3, you most assuredly take on bad contracts.
> 
> Who in '09 FA is an upgrade of Beasley or even Mayo? (go ahead, tell me how unproven they are).


I wasn't impressed with the list honestly.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

if we can get beasely or mayo then screw the whole 09 FA plan


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

the 09 FA class is pure fool's gold ... actually I'm not even sure it's good enough to be called that.

I think this summer (or during draft night) is the right time to move Raef, along with consolidating at the 1 -- that logjam could lead to some really bruised egos and chemistry problems as minutes dry up next year.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

HurraKane212 said:


> If Beasley can be traded for from 3, you most assuredly take on bad contracts.
> 
> Who in '09 FA is an upgrade of Beasley or even Mayo? (go ahead, tell me how unproven they are).


They're unproven, how bout that?
Mayo's out of the question since KP basically said he didn't like him.
But just looking at the '09 FA list now.. yea I'll agree with you, it's not overwhelming. Maggette, Marvin Williams, Granger, Marion are some of the few.

Tough decision. If Beasley and Rose are taken 1-2, and then you're stuck with 3, who do you take? Mayo is not going to be taken.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

why don't we just trade rudy to move up to #3?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

you never know, just cuz kp says he doesn't like a player doesn't mean its true...if we have 3 and beasely and rose are gone..then we either

1. take oj and keep
2. trade oj
3. keep bayless
4. trade bayless
5. move down for westbrook?

i don't know why they would move up so much to move down.....trade down for yi and 8..get westbrook and yi...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I see this entire situation differently. My guess is that any deal for the #3 would be contingent on Beasley already being gone. Miami is likely going to trade the pick, but whoever gets the #2 will likely still choose Beasley. So the TWolves aren't interested in a combo guard with Foye already there, and after Rose and Beasley, the next several players are combo guards like Mayo, Bayless, Gordon and Westbrook. So the TWolves will be trading that pick for salary relief and young talent at positions of need. 

As far as who the Blazers would be targeting, I think most likely it would be Westbrook. There has been a lot of talk lately about teams wanting Wesbrook and we all know that KP has said many times that he targets players and does what it takes to get that player. There has been some rumors lately that the Sonics are now considering Westbrook with the #4, so that would leave the #3 pick as the last sure spot to grab him. And even if the Sonics pass, both the Knicks and Clippers have been said to be interested in him. And after the Grizz got killed in the LA deal, I think they are going to be looking for revenge in their next deal, or they will keep their pick. So the 3rd pick may very well be the Blazers only real shot at getting Westbrook.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I proposed this awhile back...and if Pritchard really does pull this off...it would be a bold & brilliant manuever IMO...

POR trades Raef, Outlaw (or Webster) & Sergio (or rights to Koponen) & #13
for
Jaric, Walker & #3

Basically POR takes MIN two worst contract for an expiring one and gives MIN 2 young players to build around

Although rumours? are just Outlaw & #13 for #3, which would be even more brilliant than I could imagine...

I think Beasley would compliment Aldridge very nicely...

Wow...to nab the player that was BY FAR the consensus best player....would be an incredible coup by Pritchard...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

So what do Jaric's and Walker's contracts look like?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

HurraKane212 said:


> If we got Beasley, Laker fans would start sobbing...
> Actually, I think we have enough leaders on the team to handle Beasley's personality. With Roy's leadership and LMA/Outlaw's Gym-rat-ness, I think that Beasley could be influenced to be a harder worker.


I've never heard that he wasn't a hard worker... I've heard lots of reports of just the opposite. I think people get concerned because he isn't the most serious guy in interviews. He seems to like to joke, laugh, and talk once the game is over... but dude can really ball.

STOMP


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

If true, this is really intriguing, and a very good idea for a thread.

1. I'm thinking it could just be that KP is angling for a contingency trade; if Beasley is available at #3, then we make the trade. 

2. Otherwise it's possible the poster who suggested a smokescreen, could be right. I remember the thing that seemed to excite KP last year about Durant was that he was a "killer" on the court, an assassin. And I have seen Mayo described that way also. KP may feel like we are missing that assassin personality on our team, and Mayo could be the guy he wants. He usually is very careful to keep his comments neutral about every player; why did he decide to leak out that we wouldn't be interested in Mayo? If Miami is planning to trade down to #5 and grab Mayo there, then we certainly wouldn't want them to know we were interested in Mayo.

3. Knowing Miami wants Mayo, would KP be interested in grabbing him at #3 and then making Miami pay heavy for him? #5 pick (Westbrook) plus next year's first rounder? That doesn't seem KP's style. His style is to get the man they want, not to hold up somebody else. 

I guess I'm inclined to think it's only option #1, if Miami takes Mayo at #2, then KP tries to have a deal in place to get #3 (Beasley).


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> So what do Jaric's and Walker's contracts look like?


http://hoopshype.com/salaries/minnesota.htm


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

So Walker's contract isn't too bad if his 09-10 salary is a team option? We can just decline it and he'd be an FA.
And Jaric's three years just means Adriana Lima will make some trips to Portland for awhile, I can live with that.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

I frankly doubt that Minny would make a trade with us that would make us better, because they have to play us four times a year. But let's say they did. Here's the way I think it would play out.

1) MIA takes Beasley with the #2, even though they don't want him,

2) We make the trade with Minny and take Mayo (the guy MIA really wants)

3) We pull another Roy/Foye hostage negotiation and give MIA a little something, you know, for the effort.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Smoke screens baby! KP is a wizard! He is up to something! Work your magic you white devil, work your magic!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I think we're kind of overlooking the fact that KP was able to wheel and deal when we sucked because other teams probably weren't all that worried about us being "dangerous", you have to wonder if GMs around the league aren't starting to get gun shy about dealing with the Blazers, and you'd think they'd be especially wary of giving up a piece that puts us over the top.

Just something to think about.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> you have to wonder if GMs around the league aren't starting to get gun shy about dealing with the Blazers


I still think GMs are more worried about the Celtics, Lakers, Spurs, Utah and Hornets before they sweat us and our 41-41 record. 

Most teams don't want to trade a star player within their division, but draft picks seems to be less of an issue.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ukrainefan said:


> That doesn't seem KP's style. His style is to get the man they want, not to hold up somebody else.


To the contrary, he did just that to get Brandon Roy. He drafted Randy Foye before Houston could and then forced Minnesota to deal Roy to the Blazers for Foye.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

NateBishop3 said:


> Ukrainefan said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't seem KP's style. His style is to get the man they want, not to hold up somebody else.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

In regards to this whole "why would GM's deal with KP" theory... If team's really took into consideration our current roster and/or history in past drafts, how do you explain anyone ever making any trades with the Lakers? If it was really that big of a deal, nobody would ever trade with LA. Ever.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

IF it's true that KP want to move up and get #3, then there is only one logical conclusion. Since, he does not want Mayo, we can rule him out. Now, Seattle is picking at number #4 ...who does Seattle wants? You got it, *Jerryd Bayless*. That is the only logical reason to get the #3 pick for now.

I doubt this is true though.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

LMAO @ all the talk about how we wouldn't take on bad contracts to get the 3rd pick. What's the point in having cap space? To get a good player, what would we be doing by forfeiting that cap space and acquiring the 3rd pick? Getting a good player. If Pritchard ends up with the 3rd, I see him throwing some money and future 2nd rounders to get Beasley at #2. If not, wow we end up with OJ Mayo. He didn't say he didn't like OJ Mayo either, he pretty much dodged that question by talking about Iverson. Either way, Mayo and Beasley would be massive upgrades to whatever we could get in the free agent market, losing cap space doesn't mean a single thing when you're getting the guy who was considered the #1 pick all year in Beasley.

And no way in Hell does Pritchard take Westbrook with the 3rd pick, that is laughable.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

A lot of the teams drafting from 3-8 would like to trade back and get two picks. I'm guessing the Blazers want to trade their 2nds for a first and package both first to move up. Of coarse they will have to add something. A 13th pick and a pick in the 20s is not worth a 3-8.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Man, if KP is serious about getting the #3 pick, then Joel Pryz is probably in the discussion. Minnesota needs a center and likes Joel. Something like {Joel,Outlaw} + #13 + someone else maybe. KP then turn around and swap picks with Miami, if he wants Beasley.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Balian said:


> Man, if KP is serious about getting the #3 pick, then Joel Pryz is probably in the discussion. Minnesota needs a center and likes Joel.


As much as it would suck to lose Joel because I'm a big fan of him, I'd have to do it if you're getting the guy who was the #1 college player all season in Beasley. Plus, you can always go to Korea and bring our man Ha back. Who wouldn't enjoy Ha's grill backing up Greg?


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

*Maybe we want ROSE at #3:*

let's say Chicago pulls a "mild" suprise and selects Beasley with the 1st pick. Then what? 

Miami can select ROSE or MAYO.....

If the Blazers should fanangle their way into the 3rd pick (Pryz + Webster + #13 + Raef for Minni's #3 + bad contracts) - Miami picks ROSE (knowing full-well the Blazers covet ROSE) and we pick Mayo - then the swap:

Mayo + Jack + Blazer's 2009 unconditional 1st round pick for ROSE.

Portland then Trades it's 2nd rounders + Sergio for a Veteran Back-up Center or back into a late 1st round selection and goes after best availalbe Center to back-up Oden and Frye (who did very well at the 5 toward the end of the year!)


Net results: 

Rose / Blake / Koponen
Roy / Rudy 
Outlaw / J.Jones / F/A
Aldridge / Frye
Oden / Vet or late 1st rounder


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> To the contrary, he did just that to get Brandon Roy. He drafted Randy Foye before Houston could and then forced Minnesota to deal Roy to the Blazers for Foye.


I gotta disagree on this. Minnesota drafted Roy at #6, planning to trade him to Houston for Foye plus other considerations. Kp realized the only way he could get the man he wanted (Roy) was to thwart that Houston/Minnesota trade by taking Foye with the #7 and then trading him plus cash for Roy. I don't think his motive was to hurt Minnesota and obviously it wasn't for us to gain extra assets, since we didn't; but his motive was solely to get the guy we wanted.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

It could be Beasley OR Mayo. We could showcase them for a year and parlay them into Ricky Rubio next year or a top pick the year after. Bingo we've got our man! Both would hold GREAT value next year and it's smarter than trading for a future pick that you don't have any control over (Draft # or year).


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> I think we're kind of overlooking the fact that KP was able to wheel and deal when we sucked because other teams probably weren't all that worried about us being "dangerous", you have to wonder if GMs around the league aren't starting to get gun shy about dealing with the Blazers, and you'd think they'd be especially wary of giving up a piece that puts us over the top.
> 
> Just something to think about.


+1


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

I love this kind if talk, but after hearing his recent interview it seemed he was gunshy about moving to much of his young talent... I see him moving Jack, Raef but I dont know if he moves much else unless he really has an eye on someone special.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Balian said:


> Man, if KP is serious about getting the #3 pick, then Joel Pryz is probably in the discussion. Minnesota needs a center and likes Joel. Something like {Joel,Outlaw} + #13 + someone else maybe. KP then turn around and swap picks with Miami, if he wants Beasley.


I read/heard somewhere that the Wolves want to young guys, so I don't think they want Joel and his contract. 

Would the Wolves really want to deal the pick to us and possibly make us a juggernaut?

Perhaps all this talk about us wanting the 3rd pick is just a giant, convoluted smokescreen.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

The Wolves not only want to build a good team, I think they want to do it much the same way as the Blazers have - so yes they want some more young players. However the Wolves especially need a good center and good outside scorer. I would hate to lose Joel, Martel or Travis - Joel is the primary back-up to Greg, so shouldn't be traded; and Martel and Travis are still improving. But for the #3 pick, if one of them had to be included with PDX's #13 I would give the reluctant o.k. to make it happen. Now, Minnie's Center is taken with the #13 pick - so the Wolves fill both their needs. The Blazers who want ... say Westbrook ... and who can't get Westbrook because he will be gone by #13 and #3 is too high of pick; picks Mayo at #3 because Rose and Beasley are gone at #1 and #2. However KP doesn't want Mayo. Let's say the Knicks at #6 would really like to have Mayo but know they probably won't be able to get him. So KP offers up Mayo to N.Y. along with PDX's first next year for Westbrook and N.Y.'s first, first round pick next year. I think I would be happy if KP could pull this off, get the player he really wants and at the same time secure the Blazer's another lottery pick for next year.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Probably to try and move up to #2 and get Beasley, but maybe its to go after Bayless?


I doubt it's Bayless. He's a pure scorer, but doesn't do much else. Guys like that are dime a dozen.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

talman said:


> I think that if the rumors are true that we covet #3 then it must be to be part of something bigger as opposed to a player for us. Team A has told KP that "you get us #3 and we'll trade you player X". Most likely a recent highly thought of rookie or someone with 2-3 years experience.


Good players who just finished their 3rd season:

Chris Paul
Andrew Bogut
Deron Williams
Marvin Williams
Jose Calderon
Andrew Bynum
David Lee
Danny Granger
Monta Ellis

Good players who just finished their 2nd season:

We already have most of them, but...
Rudy Gay
Rajon Rondo

There are guys on that list that would be well worth the #3 pick, but aren't going anywhere. (Chris Paul, Deron Williams)

If I had to choose a guy who would be a perfect balance of possibly being available, plus not worth WAY less than the #3 pick...it's Danny Granger.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Fork said:


> Good players who just finished their 3rd season:
> 
> Chris Paul
> Andrew Bogut
> ...


Of that list, I can only see Granger and Ellis as possibilities. If we got #3, I'd rather make a try for Beasley.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> I think we're kind of overlooking the fact that KP was able to wheel and deal when we sucked because other teams probably weren't all that worried about us being "dangerous", you have to wonder if GMs around the league aren't starting to get gun shy about dealing with the Blazers, and you'd think they'd be especially wary of giving up a piece that puts us over the top.
> 
> Just something to think about.


Yeah, that's possible. Then again, which one of these GMs in the league wants to admit that the other guy is better than them? None. They'll be willing to deal with anyone if they think they're getting the better end of the deal.


----------

